# Boot CD/DVD breaks with "can't load kernel"



## Stefan_N (Oct 4, 2015)

Tried FreeBSD-10.2-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso and FreeBSD-10.2-RELEASE-amd64-uefi-disc1.iso. Hardware: ASRock AM1B-ITX, AMD Athlon 3550, unpartitioned 2TB HD. Brings the error message right after starting to boot from the disk. Any ideas?


----------



## protocelt (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi.

What is the error message you get when booting from the disk?


----------

